# Elongatus Fry



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, a few weeks ago I made a post about a pair of Elongatus that bred through a tank seperator and produced a single fry at my fish store. At the time I didnt have means to take a photo. Well, tonight I went in there and bought a Serra, and snapped a couple pics with my camera phone. I have enclosed a pic of the fry, and a picture of the parents as well. The guy that owns the place has "Not For Sale" on their tank because he hopes they will breed again. But anyway, it's a crappy pic, but I got a good look at it, and I believe it is actually an Elongatus. He sure has the look anyway.

P.S. This store is called Aqua World in St Louis,MO


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

got a pic of the so called elongs? with a tank that small i hardly believe your story you shore that isn't a baby feeder fish that was put in there and grew up..? because as far as i know them fish have never been breed in a tank before..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

they are hideing on the left tank looks like elongatus to me now the fry looks like a baby elongatus piranha or a guppy take a better pic and weres this store located


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like St. Louis...


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

cueball said:


> got a pic of the so called elongs? with a tank that small i hardly believe your story you shore that isn't a baby feeder fish that was put in there and grew up..? because as far as i know them fish have never been breed in a tank before..


Believe it or not, I dont care. Makes no difference to me. I didnt expect you to believe it. I expected "they've never been bred in a tank before" According to the owner, theres a black guy that comes in there all the time, that is evidently an avid member of Pfury as well. I told him where the pics were going to end up. Perhaps he will see this post and comment.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Can we ask for a little bit better pictures instead of arguing?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

what would be helpful is some better pics ///but i can see a elongotus on the left and right side of that divider so// iwould just like to see the tank design scientific purposes // so someone can id the plants see what the substrate looks like and so on can you get the temp or what

there is a store in maryland and they have a bunch of adualt cariba //now the lady told me that they bred in that tank right before they changed store location // explains why wen i went there there was about 100-150 2 inch caribas in about 7 different tanks hummmmmmmmmmmmm all the same size hummmmmmmmmmmm think that would cost a billion dollars to import that many cariba hummmmmmmmmm

i know im gonna get bashed but try not to be so doughting // i guess no one finds it odd at all that most petstore keep a stock of baby black piranha right/// i meen the store around me has them same size all the time /// all i got to say is these fish are bred more than any hobbist knows //no one gonna say hey i got tank bred cariba /// look at the price of a tank bred red what 1.50 each // i dought people that breed these fish want the price to go to s--t so they keep it a secret it happens

i belive the elongotus bred so lets have better pics this is great stuff iwanta see that little fry ahha hes great looking


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> what would be helpful is some better pics ///but i can see a elongotus on the left and right side of that divider so// iwould just like to see the tank design scientific purposes // so someone can id the plants see what the substrate looks like and so on can you get the temp or what
> 
> there is a store in maryland and they have a bunch of adualt cariba //now the lady told me that they bred in that tank right before they changed store location // explains why wen i went there there was about 100-150 2 inch caribas in about 7 different tanks hummmmmmmmmmmmm all the same size hummmmmmmmmmmm think that would cost a billion dollars to import that many cariba hummmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> what would be helpful is some better pics ///but i can see a elongotus on the left and right side of that divider so// iwould just like to see the tank design scientific purposes // so someone can id the plants see what the substrate looks like and so on can you get the temp or what
> 
> there is a store in maryland and they have a bunch of adualt cariba //now the lady told me that they bred in that tank right before they changed store location // explains why wen i went there there was about 100-150 2 inch caribas in about 7 different tanks hummmmmmmmmmmmm all the same size hummmmmmmmmmmm think that would cost a billion dollars to import that many cariba hummmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Well, as I said in my post when I was talking about driving to get my Serra, the store is 200 miles away from me, in St Louis. I'll email John, the owner, and see if he can get a better pic with a digital camera or something. All I had was my cell phone cam, which is basically useless in this situation. But someone else in another thread requested the pics, so I said I would take them. Sorry they're not better quality, I did the best I could.







But I will see if John can email me a better pic, as I dont look to be driving to St Louis in the near future.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I see...I didn't see that post. Tell John that a bunch of us would be interested in seeing a clear shot of the fry as well as a write-up on the breeding if he wants to do that...it would be an amazing gift to the hobby if he would be willing to do that and this pans out!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am not doubting you because I don't know what kind of rep you would gain from this, but it is weird only 1 fry was bred. Is this normal among fish?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe only one was saved? That's an entirely real possibility.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Smells like Jesus Fish, Part II.

I'm callin' it.

Pictures aren't helping.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Just saw this thread. Is this the Aqua-World on Gravois Rd? If so, I can take a pic this weekend - I have a decent camera. I don't live far from there - I saw the elongs back last fall - sitting on the top shelf, right?


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

i guess im the black guy he's talkin bout goin in there all the time man people exagerate i went in there maybe a total 5 times in my life the tank that the elongs are in that picture is like a 10 gallon split in half those fish were originally for sale for 250 not even black mask his prices are way too high its cheaper to order online and pay 60 for shipping im not bashing the store its a nice clean place and if i were rich id still order online but as for as them breeding he didnt say anything to me bout that prob jus pullin your leg prob jus a feeder pup know what im sayin


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Not to derail, but what pirayaman said about the caribe breeding, its most likely true and sadly, those who are able to breed them out successfully, even just once will likely not share it or even outrightly deny it ever happened. Why do that? Economics & greed. Caribe is widely thought as one of the species that has never been bred in captivity as per the scientific literature and if there was ever some breeding that did occur, details are sketchy and sources are usually anonymous.

So with that said, the few that do get to be able to breed caribe keep it hush hush so they can still charge the same prices as those imported from the wild. They will deny it to death just to be able to make a killing. Imagine, locally bred caribe being sold for the same price (if not more) than wild caught caribe.

If elongs bred here, well then good. But hopefully, John will come clean on this and either:

1. Acknowledge that he has successfully bred elongs... or
2. No breeding occurred and the "fry" are just feeders.

Im not bashing anyone for making a profit out of this since, that is their own business and there is nothing wrong to make a buck off whatever efforts they have made. But to dupe people just to make a profit is an entirely different thing.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Man this is rare... if it really did happen


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> what would be helpful is some better pics ///but i can see a elongotus on the left and right side of that divider so// iwould just like to see the tank design scientific purposes // so someone can id the plants see what the substrate looks like and so on can you get the temp or what
> 
> there is a store in maryland and they have a bunch of adualt cariba //now the lady told me that they bred in that tank right before they changed store location // explains why wen i went there there was about 100-150 2 inch caribas in about 7 different tanks hummmmmmmmmmmmm all the same size hummmmmmmmmmmm think that would cost a billion dollars to import that many cariba hummmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Yeah your talking about riverdale pets,


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Interesting post. If you are so inclinded to believe this is true please post some better pics close up and personal with this fry for the next 8 weeks or so.

Then that would prove it for you, not saying your being lied to, but to prove your point it would be great for you and us.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

interesting...waiting to see how this turns out


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

what would be helpful is some better pics ///but i can see a elongotus on the left and right side of that divider so// iwould just like to see the tank design scientific purposes // so someone can id the plants see what the substrate looks like and so on can you get the temp or what

there is a store in maryland and they have a bunch of adualt cariba //now the lady told me that they bred in that tank right before they changed store location // explains why wen i went there there was about 100-150 2 inch caribas in about 7 different tanks hummmmmmmmmmmmm all the same size hummmmmmmmmmmm think that would cost a billion dollars to import that many cariba hummmmmmmmmm

i know im gonna get bashed but try not to be so doughting // i guess no one finds it odd at all that most petstore keep a stock of baby black piranha right/// i meen the store around me has them same size all the time /// all i got to say is these fish are bred more than any hobbist knows //no one gonna say hey i got tank bred cariba /// look at the price of a tank bred red what 1.50 each // i dought people that breed these fish want the price to go to s--t so they keep it a secret it happens

i belive the elongotus bred so lets have better pics this is great stuff iwanta see that little fry ahha hes great looking[/quote]

Yeah your talking about riverdale pets,

yep deff they have a amazing cariba tank wow right what ever reds shouldnt be so cheap glad they are thopugh good for starters and good for the hobby thats that good for piranhas sorry rb breeders


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Dropped by the shop tonight and took the following pictures:
1. Pic of adult Elong on left side of divided tank, also showing the moss growing on the eggcrate separator
2. Pic of adult Elong on right side of divided tank
3.,4.,5. Pics of baby "Elong"
6. Short video clip of baby "Elong"

A few comments: I apologize that that quality of my pics aren't a whole lot better than poOp's. Although the owner turned off a bank of store lights for me, there still was a lot of reflection off the aquarium glass. Also, my auto-focus was having a tough time, and I couldn't get my manual focus to cooperate. I'll go back in a week or two and try again. There are about 4 guppies in the tank with the fry in question.

One word about the owner - I have no doubt that the he believes this is an Elong fry. He may or may not be mistaken, but he's not lying about what he believes. He didn't even realize how unusual this would be if true, so it wasn't like he was setting out to create some big news story.

Personally, I don't know what an Elong fry looks like, but in the Elongs_002a.jpg picture, it looks to me like the dorsal fin is situated too far back towards the tail. Have fun.....

By the way, in the video, the "Elong" fry is the one that darts away towards the back of the aquarium. The other fish sitting front and center is obviously a guppy.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

seems to long...myself i would say its a feeder still...


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like a feeder fish...


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I had to laugh when I came in his shop yesterday to take the pictures. He took one look at my camera, and immediately said "You're not here to photograph my Elongatus, are you? What's with you Piranha freaks?"


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Zip said:


> I had to laugh when I came in his shop yesterday to take the pictures. He took one look at my camera, and immediately said "You're not here to photograph my Elongatus, are you? What's with you Piranha freaks?"


hahahaha


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I figured it out, it's a PLATY!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

StryfeMP said:


> I figured it out, it's a PLATY!


He looks too streamline for a platy, IMO, even if he is just a little guy yet.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Pics still suck. Need clear pics fpr the next few weeks.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

2 word for that supposed fry CREEK CHUB ive used them to catch trout for year now im a dis beliver that lateral line is i belive the key as it is not know to me any fry has a lateral line like that but ill tell you what does a creek chub the rosey reds not red cousin ahahahahah


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sounds like the guy is trying to get someone to believe he has a breeding pair so someone offers a hella deal for him and takes both off his hands.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

For the record - he turned out to be a Rainbow....I went by the store today.


----------

